# Pantalla delgada como una hoja de papel



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 9, 2011)

La compañía de productos electrónicos Sony presentó el prototipo de una nueva pantalla con propiedades similares a las del papel.

La "pantalla del futuro", presentada durante un simposio de tecnología, mide apenas 0,08 milímetros de espesor y puede enrollarse alrededor de un lápiz.

Sony explicó que el prototipo está construido a partir de una capa de transistores orgánicos combinadas con tecnología OLED (diodos orgánicos emisores de luz).

La calidad de la imagen de una resolución de 432 por 240 píxeles, semejante a la de un teléfono celular no se vio afectada aún después de haber enrollado y desenrollado la pantalla mil veces, la nueva pantalla podría reemplazar a muchos de los dispositivos portátiles existentes.

Se viene hablando desde hace tiempo de la necesidad de crear un dispositivo flexible portátil que pueda caber en cualquier lugar. La crítica a las tablets de Apple es que no pueden cargarse en cualquier lado y esta sería una respuesta a eso.

Parte del éxito que pueda tener dependerá de la calidad de la pantalla y lo fácil que sea para la vista. Por ejemplo, en el iPad puedes ver películas pero no es tan bueno para leer un libro.Hay otros dispositivos que son mejores para leer, pero no permite ver películas. Si un nuevo producto pudiera hacer ambas cosas podría reemplazar a muchas plataformas, incluyendo el papel.

El prototipo cuenta además con destacadas credenciales ambientales, ya que su producción requiere de menos pasos que las pantallas tradicionales y también consume energía de forma más eficiente.

Todavía no está claro en qué fecha podría entrar la pantalla a etapa de producción. La empresa dijo que continuará desarrollando el prototipo para agregarle nuevas cualidades.


----------



## Lauta (Oct 16, 2011)

espectacular!! estoy un poco cansado de cambiar y/o reparar flex's de notebooks..


----------



## Maykol (Oct 16, 2011)

waooo!! increible yo sabia que eso pronto llegaria... y tambien espero la teletrasportacion, me entere que ya pudieron transportar un electron.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2011)

tal  y como salió en la pelicula  "back to the future  II"


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 16, 2011)

Muy curioso, pero la calidad todavía no es su fuerte, si te fijas bien en la foto se ve pequeñas lineas verticales y horizontales.


Pero a un así es un gran logro.


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2011)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Muy curioso, pero la calidad todavía no es su fuerte, si te fijas bien en la foto se ve pequeñas lineas verticales y horizontales.



Es como toda tecnologia nueva aun necesita mejorarse mucho, es solo un prototipo.Quizas dentro de algunos años ya este lo suficiente perfeccionada para que sean pantallas hd flexibles


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2011)

hoy en estas cosas no nos queda mas que asombrarnos desde afura, como si NO fuesemos estudiantes de electronica.

esa pantalla "de papel" obviamente incluye conectores adecuados, chips adecuados y de tamaño ridiculo.
es practicamente como cuando hoy desarmamos un MP5 o un celu moderno.......solo para curiosear, por que nada podemos usar o aplicar.

son tecnologias que estan al alcance de grandes empresas , y son tecnologias NO hechas para manipular un hoobysta , ni siquiera para tomar esas cosas con las manos.

hace unos dias, no recuerdo por que tema me avive y comence a buscar info acerca de los mouses opticos (ya algo viejo) , no sabia que lo que usan es realmente una camara de unos 40 * 40 pixels o algo asi.
no para sacar una foto , pero si para poder captar cosas de un entorno.
son 40 * 40 = 1600 fotosensores.
y a un costo ridiculo si lso saco de mouses .
pero cuando veo la data (era obvio) ......... no es manejar unos fotosensores.
tenes que aprenderte como trabaja el chip, que info y con que protocolo la escupe y luego programar tu chip para que vea y trabaje con esa info.

ya para mouses ese trabajo fue desarrollado y se hciieron millones, pero como digo , es algo muyy muy especifico, se rompieron el coco ingenieros y se amortizo por la millonada que vendieron.

ya hoy dia manejar cualquiera de estas cosas (si estuviesen a el alcance y manipulacion de nuestras manos ) es de una complejidad muy grande como para dedicar el tiempo necesario en aprendizaje y desarroolo para un proyecto........a menos que uno tenga la fe de que vendera miles aunque sea.

es mas, incluso las empresas fabrican chips especificos para el control de estos perifericos y asi aliviar la tarea (titanica sino ) de un proyectista a nivel empresa .

ya digo................nos pone como simples observadores.


----------



## djwash (Oct 17, 2011)

Que bueno, como las que salian en Harry Potter.

Conbinado con algunas tecnologias actuales podremos manejar nuestro PC como en la pelicula _Minority Report._


----------



## fernandob (Oct 17, 2011)

si, pero esperemos que no nos persiga la policia del futuro para castigarnos por un pedo que aun no nos hemos tirado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si, pero esperemos que no nos persiga la policia del futuro para castigarnos por un pedo que aun no nos hemos tirado


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Oct 17, 2011)

No me sorprende sino que hasta apenas ahora se anuncie "el papel electronico" y que sea sony quien lo desarrolle, bueno IBM fue quien trabajo en un proyecto similar hace como 10 años pero crei que quedo en el olvido, sera interesante ver su evolucion...


----------



## paloionico (Nov 16, 2011)

quien lo repara o hay diagramas de eso?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bienvenido a la OBSOLESCENCIA PROGRAMADA = usar y tirar


----------



## Nelson All One (Nov 19, 2011)

Estupendo como una hoja de papel


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

es como hablar de un chip...........no se repara.

y anda a ver por la puerta de atras lo que se necesita para construir eso , los elementos contaminantes de la gran siete para su fabricacion .


----------



## akarenk44 (Nov 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hoy en estas cosas no nos queda mas que asombrarnos desde afura, como si NO fuesemos estudiantes de electronica.
> 
> esa pantalla "de papel" obviamente incluye conectores adecuados, chips adecuados y de tamaño ridiculo.
> es practicamente como cuando hoy desarmamos un MP5 o un celu moderno.......solo para curiosear, por que nada podemos usar o aplicar.
> ...



 aunque nunca falta el que sí llegue a entender de todo lo que está hecha esta nueva tecnología


----------

